# Notebook bei Netzbetrieb aus !



## tyloRin (13. April 2013)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine Laptop der Marke Tosibha Satellite A300 (hier die Daten Satellite A300-1QD - Toshiba ).

Der Laptop läuft an sich wirklich stabil aber zur Zeit leider nur auf Akkubetrieb. Sobald ich aber im System bin und versuche den Netzstecker reinzustecken geht der Laptop einfach aus.
Egal ob ich den Laptop dann neu starten lasse. Er versucht das System zu laden und geht dabei wieder aus. Das ganze macht er aber auf Akkubetrieb nicht.

Auch im Abgesicherten Modus kann ich den Netzstecker einstecken und der Laptop läuft wie gewünscht weiter. 
Habe schon wirklich alles versucht und ausprobiert das Gerät im normalen Modus auf Netzbetrieb zu bekommen aber bisher leider kein Erfolg.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja für mich einen Tipp was ich noch tun könnte um das Problem zu beheben. Könnte es vielleicht mit der Grafikkarte ein Problem geben?

Ich danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Zwitschack (13. April 2013)

naja, hast du vielleicht auch noch ein anderes externes netzteil mit gleichen outputwerten zur verfügung, um da mal gegenzutesten? nicht das das externe netzteil schrott ist und du so eine leichte überspannung erhälst, die zur abschaltung führt.


----------



## Combi (13. April 2013)

wenn du das nt im ausgeschalteten zustand einsteckst...lädt das notebook sich auf?!
wenn nicht,hast du im nt einen kurzschluss,das erklärt die not-abschaltung,wenn du das nt einsteckst.


----------



## Nostrex (13. April 2013)

Fährt er runter oder geht er einfach schlagartig aus ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2013)

Wäre durchaus möglich daß das ext. Netzteil die Hufe hochklappt, wäre auch nicht gerade ungewöhnlich und das Notebook hat bzw kann ja schon 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben


----------



## tyloRin (13. April 2013)

Also Frage Nr 1. Akku lädt im ausgeschaltetem Zustand. Frage 2. Der Laptop geht bei einstecken des Netzteilsteckers schlagartig aus. Frage 3. habe schon anderes externes Netzteil probiert, genau der gleiche Fall!

Habs jetzt mal versucht mit Ubuntu zu starten passiert aber das gleiche. Sobald ich Netzstecker einstecke...AUS ^^

Ich versuche gerade die Grafikkarte auszuschalten um zu schauen ob es vielleicht damit zusammen hängt. Den im BIOS und im Abgesicherten Modus läuft das Teil reibungslos auf Netzstecker ^^


----------



## ph1driver (13. April 2013)

tyloRin schrieb:


> Auch im Abgesicherten Modus kann ich den Netzstecker einstecken und der Laptop läuft wie gewünscht weiter.



Lese ich das richtig, das im Abgesicherten Modus das Notebook *nicht* Ausgeht?

Dann würde ich eher auf ein Treiber Problem des Energiemanagemants Tippen.


----------



## tyloRin (14. April 2013)

und wie soll man das Energiemanagement lösen ???


----------



## ph1driver (14. April 2013)

Sorry, hatte zu Spät Gelesen das es bei Ubuntu ja auch Passiert. Da ist meine Annahme mit dem Treiber natürlich Quatsch. Kannst ja mal die Einstellungen für den Netzbetrieb so setzen, wie sie auch für den Akku sind.


----------



## tyloRin (14. April 2013)

ich habe auch das auch schon versucht netz und akku betrieb gleich zu setzten. aber auch dies ist ohne erfolg. ich werds aufgeben und das gerät in die tonne schmeißen. danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## tyloRin (15. April 2013)

CLOSED !


----------

